# AWESOME Picture Thread II



## Melensdad

Here is the new thread to add AWESOME and AWE INSPIRING photos.   The old thread was closed to make file management easier for the forum administrators.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Bob!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Doc

Lake Powell


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

View of lake superior from the international space station.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

Lofoten, Norway


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a couple pictures I took yesterday at the dump. There's always eagles there. I lost count at 12 one day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kakabeka falls frozen over. It's about 10 or so miles from my house


----------



## Doc

Love this pic.


----------



## bczoom

And that tunnel causes daily rush hour traffic jams every weekday.  Still better than an alternate route into the city.
Around Pittsburgh, it's called "The Liberty Tubes".


----------



## Doc




----------



## TooTall424

Edinburg, VA.


----------



## Doc

Storseisundet Bridge, The Atlantic Road, Lotofen Islands, Norway


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> View attachment 135582


Nice. My dad inherited a piece of property in nova scotia that used to have a place like that on the bank of a river.


----------



## Doc

When the moon kisses the ocean.


----------



## Doc

Sky on fire ! Gold coast, Queensland, Australia Photo by Ben Mulder Photography


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Here's an awesome picture.
Watching my boyfriend wash his truck.
It's his best side I think.
?❤


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## NorthernRedneck

First thunder storm of 2021 for us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's another one taken from my wife's office area.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That's pretty spectacular.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Kaper




----------



## pirate_girl

My son visiting Kannapolis, NC


----------



## Doc

Kewl pic of San Fran ...


----------



## Doc

Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world




I had to look up where Saint Helena Island is located.    In case you were wondering and want to go climb some stairs ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Saint Helena, one of the longest straight staircases in the world
> 
> View attachment 136746
> 
> 
> I had to look up where Saint Helena Island is located.    In case you were wondering and want to go climb some stairs ....View attachment 136747


I'm not fond of heights but, I would climb those steps if I knew I would get the girl for doing so.


----------



## Doc

Sky On Fire Alert at St. Pete Beach!


----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## 230 Pilot




----------



## Doc




----------



## CrakHoBarbie




----------



## pirate_girl

Castle stairs - Romania
?


----------



## pirate_girl

A very artsy swimming pool.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mount Mckay, Thunder bay Ontario Canada after a thunderstorm. When I was still working, my office was near the base of that hill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spinal column of a fin whale in Norway.
Polar bears had been feeding on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a couple of pictures of the moon off my deck last night.


----------



## MNwr786

Saw this at the bar


----------



## FrancSevin

Love it!

But Dr. Batt had no idea of the potential of his "invention."

Today, the experts have talked the whole world into the idea.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

In Iceland: The exact spot where the American and Eurasian tectonic plates almost meet. It's believed to be the only place in the world where these 2 continents can be touched at the same time


----------



## Doc

Northern Lights from Space, courtesy of NASA. A wonder of nature


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Few pictures of the storm that came through yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes we do.
?


----------



## Colt Gomez

I'm greeting you in advance since I'll be going home to celebrate Father's day with my family.


----------



## Doc

Strawberry #supermoon over Acropolis. Greece


----------



## pirate_girl

❤

This is so cool.
?


----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 138656


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been very dry and fires have been popping up all over. We're under a fire ban right now. This is a picture someone took a few hours west of me. No filters or anything. That area is now under an evacuation order due to a nearby forest fire.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's been very dry and fires have been popping up all over. We're under a fire ban right now. This is a picture someone took a few hours west of me. No filters or anything. That area is now under an evacuation order due to a nearby forest fire.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138666


Got the same going on down here. Nothing around home but a big one in the area the work cabin, AGAIN. Its south about 50 miles and the winds come from the west so I'm hoping it passes before going to far north.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 139080


His parents deserve praise.  Now, if they can just keep him away from public schools,,,,,,,


----------



## Doc




----------



## olivia24

Praying  cat.


----------



## FrancSevin

olivia24 said:


> Praying  cat.


Cute.  We have five of the darn things.  They are all a little smaller.
four are rescues and one is a babydoll.


----------



## olivia24

FrancSevin said:


> Cute.  We have five of the darn things.  They are all a little smaller.
> four are rescues and one is a babydoll.


I bet they give you  lots  of  love!!


----------



## FrancSevin

olivia24 said:


> I bet they give you  lots  of  love!!


Yeah that too. I'm actually allergic to them but a couple of Benadryl and all is well.


----------



## Doc

Sturgis, 2021: This pic was taken Aug 7th 2021.   What a party it must be.   ... But glad I'm not there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Robin Hood's grave.
It's said he shot an arrow from Kirklee's priory in Bridghouse West Yorkshire and the arrow landed there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dragonfly wing, up close.


----------



## Doc

Mississippi Queen docked at Marietta Ohio Aug 17th 2021
One of our area's finest photographers, Danny Carpenter captured this image of the Queen of the Mississippi bestowing her as "Pretty In Pink".


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## pirate_girl

My new tshirt.
??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome albino bull moose taken a few hours east of me.


----------



## PGBC

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 134280




Wow!!!


----------



## PGBC

pirate_girl said:


> Castle stairs - Romania
> ?
> 
> View attachment 137503



Romania is one of my favorite countries, of those i have been to.


----------



## Doc

Fixing the antenna on the World Trade Center, New York City, 1979. Photo by Peter B. Kaplan


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Fixing the antenna on the World Trade Center, New York City, 1979. Photo by Peter B. Kaplan
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140794


No safety line!!!
My butt tingles just looking at the picture


----------



## Doc

12 photos of Sun every month, same spot, same time.


----------



## mla2ofus

A couple of yrs ago I took compass reading of the sunset on the longest and shortest days and came up with roughly 55*.


----------



## Doc

Beautiful.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pics of the new roundabout and bridge outside of town.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Pics of the new roundabout and bridge outside of town.
> View attachment 141340View attachment 141341


I hate those ******* (fucking) things!


----------



## m1west

Lenny said:


> I hate those ******* (fucking) things!


Me too, they work ok in areas where the speed limit is 35 mph or slower. They are starting to put them in rural areas here on 55 mph roads and causes more back up than the stop sign.


----------



## waybomb

Stupid people don't understand the idea is to go, not slow down. Phuking go. Makes roundabouts work. Just go.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Pontoon Princess

m


Doc said:


> View attachment 141377


Multnomah falls just east of the City of Riots, Portland, Oregon, on the very beautiful Columbia gorge highway


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is not spectacular, and or anything Special, just the view to the east from the house...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## mla2ofus

Pontoon Princess said:


> it is not spectacular, and or anything Special, just the view to the east from the house...
> 
> 
> View attachment 141457


  Is east above your trees??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mla2ofus said:


> Is east above your trees??


we sit up on a ridge so the trees are right on ridge line


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Mark1911

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> View attachment 141591


Great shot - That looks like Grinnell Lake in Glacier NP - how long did you have to wait for the glassy water?


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Mark1911 said:


> Great shot - That looks like Grinnell Lake in Glacier NP - how long did you have to wait for the glassy water?


Apologies, this was just an upload I found online. I will admit though, I'm envious of the photographer. Shots with rivers, lakes, mountains and streams are some of the most beautiful takes on nature to me. Perfect combination.


----------



## Mark1911

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> Apologies, this was just an upload I found online. I will admit though, I'm envious of the photographer. Shots with rivers, lakes, mountains and streams are some of the most beautiful takes on nature to me. Perfect combination.


No apology necessary. I am (when free time permits) an avid photographer. I’ve taken about 12 trips to Glacier NP and love every corner of the park. It’s difficult to get the lakes calm for those glassy shots up there


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

Mark1911 said:


> No apology necessary. I am (when free time permits) an avid photographer. I’ve taken about 12 trips to Glacier NP and love every corner of the park. It’s difficult to get the lakes calm for those glassy shots up there
> 
> View attachment 141599


Nice shot!


----------



## Lenny

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> View attachment 141591


NICE!  Where is it?


----------



## pirate_girl

Whoever designed this..
Wonder if they knew the rail shadow would look like a piano keyboard?


----------



## Mark1911

Lenny said:


> NICE!  Where is it?


It’s the south fork of the Flathead River, just east of Glacier NP.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Mark1911

Mission Creek, in the National Bison Range, just before dusk.


----------



## Mark1911

Sunset about 1/2 way up the Going To The Sun Road.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> Me too, they work ok in areas where the speed limit is 35 mph or slower. They are starting to put them in rural areas here on 55 mph roads and causes more back up than the stop sign.


Yeah, because half the people are confused and that screws it up for the other half.


----------



## Doc

Mexican Sunset or Sunrise (not sure, I didn't take it)


----------



## Doc

Hong Kong Drone pics


----------



## Ironman

C130


----------



## mla2ofus

The workhorse of the military.


----------



## Ironman

3 headed deer


----------



## Dmorency

Took this this fall while moose hunting


----------



## Ironman




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 142198


Very creative.  I wonder how many beers he had to come up with that.  LOL


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Doc

Mexican sunset


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## jpr62902




----------



## Ironman

jpr62902 said:


> View attachment 142356


Is that Mexico?


----------



## jpr62902

Ironman said:


> Is that Mexico?


I took that pic 2 weeks ago at Ambergris Caye, Belize. It's a beautiful place!


----------



## Ironman

jpr62902 said:


> I took that pic 2 weeks ago at Ambergris Caye, Belize. It's a beautiful place!


Belize is on the bucket list. This pic was a bit north of you in Playa.

.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman

I’m not a snow cat guy,  but I thought this was cool. No idea what it is… a Tucker? Imma learning lol

.


----------



## PJL

Movie prop built on a Tucker. 





						Armor Plated TUCKER Sno-Cat -- for sale on Ebay
					

Hey, I'm not endorsing this, I'm not suggesting this could be used on light powder snow, heck I'm not even saying this wouldn't sink in hard-pack.  I'm just posting up something that is unique in a very bizarre way.  LINK =>...




					www.forumsforums.com
				











						Your next commuter vehicle - The Armoured Tucker Sno-Cat
					

This is how every self-respecting snowboarder should role....




					blag.illicitsnowboarding.com


----------



## Ironman

A row of windmills 

.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kakabeka falls just a 10 minute drive west of me after the monsoon rain storm we had yesterday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a picture per say, but pretty awesome showing the different heights of the great lakes. I'm a 15 minute drive from the western shore of lake superior.


----------



## mla2ofus

What does 2 different depths on Huron mean?


----------



## Dmorency

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not a picture per say, but pretty awesome showing the different heights of the great lakes. I'm a 15 minute drive from the western shore of lake superior.
> 
> View attachment 148616


I can look out my window and see the St Lawrence river


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> What does 2 different depths on Huron mean?


Lake Huron and Lake Michigan are two legs of the same body of water.
Surface level is the same in both arms.


----------



## ErinKeegan

My dream house


----------



## Melensdad

ErinKeegan said:


> My dream house


Looks like a house that is typically found in the suburbs of US major cities.  Do suburban houses in AU look similar?


----------



## Ironman

I’m thinking this is an engine for a cartel boss in his Ford F-150


----------



## RitchR

Ironman said:


> I’m thinking this is an engine for a cartel boss in his Ford F-150
> 
> View attachment 149261


That would be funny a Toyota in a ford


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With the amount of rain and spring runoff we've had, all rivers and body's of water are overflowing. This is kakabeka falls (a 10 minute drive west of me.) This is the same river system that parallels the highway and was flooding the main highway across Canada.


----------



## Doc

Aurora borealis swirls across the sky over a polar bear standing on a rock on the tundra.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Doc

Monument Valley AZ.


----------



## Doc

Mesa Verde National Park In Colorado


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Mesa Verde National Park In Colorado
> 
> View attachment 152882



Beautiful and interesting place.


----------



## Ironman

Hellfire 9RX missles are a beautiful thing. Ask that Ayman Al zawarherie dude


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Glacier National Park In Montana


----------



## Doc

Utah


----------



## Doc

Castellfollit de la Roca, Spain is a small town “hanging” on a narrow rocky plateau above a 50 m deep abyss. There is only one street here.  About a thousand people live in two rows of bright houses, built of lava blocks, closely pressed to each other.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The northern lights were out Sunday night at camp. Neat watching them dance around.


----------



## Umberto

Doc said:


> Love this pic.
> 
> View attachment 135004


I believe I’ve driven through these tunnels when I lived in WV and was on army business in Pittsburg.


----------



## Doc

*Chimney Rock, North Carolina

*


----------



## Doc

Bar Beach, Australia.  Credit Image: David Diehm - David Diehm Photography


----------



## bczoom

Getting creative with chicken wire!


----------



## Doc

Lofoten , Norway


----------



## Doc

Somewhere in Vermont


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Whoever made those windows can come build me some.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## chowderman

well now, there's yer problem - the plug gap is too wide!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ironman said:


> View attachment 155896



Looks like a plug from a Ford 5.4 liter engine. Those plugs are a stupid design. You try to remove with a regular socket and the nut part of the plug separates leaving the central core and threads. They designed a special tool to remove the central electrode leaving just the threads left. Never do a set of plugs on a 5.4l without that tool handy. Guaranteed at least two out of the 8 plugs will snap.


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

The sleeping giant in the background. Thunder bay, Ontario Canada today. (I live 15 minutes away)


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Joe Namath an Raquel Welch at academy awards 1971.  
The look on Joe's face .....hilarious.   Like, I'm gonna get some of this.   LOL


----------



## Doc

Aizhai Bridge, China! Sidu River bridge China height of 496 m 1627 ft this 1222 m 4009 ft long suspension!


----------



## bczoom

Funny you posted a bridge today.  Today is Bridge Day for the I-19 bridge going over the New River gorge.








						New River Gorge Bridge - New River Gorge National Park & Preserve (U.S. National Park Service)
					

camping areas of New River Gorge




					www.nps.gov
				




Not quite as big as that bridge in China but it's still respectable.








						New River Gorge Bridge - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Doc

Yes.  Very respectable.   Friends were down there last week and they were able to walk across the walkway underneath the bridge.   What a thrill that must have been.  There was a group of them each one tethered to the hand rail just in case.   
This is the first I've heard of that being allowed in any way.  No clue how much it costs but I'm sure it's a thrill.


----------



## Doc

An F-18 Super Hornet breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## 230 Pilot

Lake Winnipesaukee sunsets


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

i was there a few years ago.  It sure looks different from the air.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> i was there a few years ago.  It sure looks different from the air.
> 
> View attachment 156421


Doc, which dam is that?


----------



## chowderman

was there when it had water! (gg)
no bridge - all traffic wound down those hair pins and drove across the dam top proper.
took the hard hat tour - couple hundred steps down a stairway inside the dam proper, down to the generator floor, veddy interesting.


----------



## Doc

Lenny said:


> Doc, which dam is that?


Oops.   I intended to include where it was but didn’t.   
That is Hoover dam.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Oops.   I intended to include where it was but didn’t.
> That is Hoover dam.


Thanks.  I think I drove by there once back in the 1980s or 1990s.  I lived in California for 20 years and Arizona for about 18 months.  I know I've been to Vegas, Pahrump, the Grand Canyon, Laughin and other places near there.


----------



## Doc

AMAZING! Look at all the teamwork getting power restored recently along Sanibel-Captiva Road. Thank you for helping our Southwest Florida community!


----------



## Doc

Mackinac Island MI


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

My tow master son recently acquired the monster known as Big Noah.
Here's what is known as "grabbing ass" in the biz.

Proud of that boy!


----------



## Mark1911

All hail the Bar-tailed Godwit!

This bird is a champion flyer and once again an individual has broken the world record for the longest continual flight.

This week a juvenile Godwit, just 5 months old, landed in Ansons Bay in northeast Tasmania. It had been tagged in Alaska and departed there on October 13, 2022 before flying non-stop to Tasmania.
Godwits are regular visitors to Tasmania so it’s likely that many undertake a similar flight but it's the first time a tagged bird has flown between Alaska and Tasmania.

This bird flew a minimum of 13,560 km in 11 days 1 hour, that’s an average of over 51kmh continually for those 11 days. And don’t forgot there was no eating, drinking or sleeping during that journey.


----------



## FrancSevin

Mark1911 said:


> All hail the Bar-tailed Godwit!
> 
> This bird is a champion flyer and once again an individual has broken the world record for the longest continual flight.
> 
> This week a juvenile Godwit, just 5 months old, landed in Ansons Bay in northeast Tasmania. It had been tagged in Alaska and departed there on October 13, 2022 before flying non-stop to Tasmania.
> Godwits are regular visitors to Tasmania so it’s likely that many undertake a similar flight but it's the first time a tagged bird has flown between Alaska and Tasmania.
> 
> This bird flew a minimum of 13,560 km in 11 days 1 hour, that’s an average of over 51kmh continually for those 11 days. And don’t forgot there was no eating, drinking or sleeping during that journey.


So he landed with the tray table up and the seat in the upright position?

But no seatbelt!


----------



## chowderman

in a post flight interview, the bird told the BBC he'd made it quicker if he didn't have to tote that d*mn GPS tracker.


----------



## Gary O'

I took a lot of pics when living up at our cabin
Most times running out in my bed shorts in the wee hours of a winter morn

Here's a few I cherish









This one was assisted by an amateur photog
He dictated the settings and timing
Capturing the moon, turns out, is no snapshot
The horizon gives one a better opportunity for success



some, I put words to


----------



## Doc

The Armour–Stiner House is an octagon-shaped and domed Victorian-style house located at 45 West Clinton Avenue in Irvington, in Westchester County, New York. It was designated a National Historic Landmark in 1976. It is the only known fully domed octagonal residence. The house was modeled after Donato Bramante’s 1502 Tempietto in Rome, which in turn was based on a Tholos, a type of ancient classical temple. This house is open for tours.


----------



## Doc

A train carved from a pencil by artist Cindy Chinn.

Amazing!!


----------



## Gary O'

Can't remember if I posted this here

But, it resurrected on another site;

While living at our mountain cabin, most evenings I'd step out just to view the night sky

Sometimes taking the Nikon

Clouds do funny things at night when there's a big moon


One evening, after downloading the pics, I noticed something a bit unsettling

The night sky appeared to be watching me,

watch it


----------



## Doc

Beautiful Cable Stayed Bridge in China.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Doc

A Mountain village in Tibet.


----------



## bczoom




----------

